
Why Has Bitcoin’s Price Gone Up So Fast? - mgav
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/07/technology/bitcoin-price-rise.html
======
mcphilip
The volatility aspect attracts more and more quants when compared to the death
of volatility in the US equities markets. Or so I’ve been told by friends in a
quant lab...

------
martinko
A rather content-less article.

------
have_faith
Seems pretty simple, everyone wants in on the moon mission and it's gaining
critical mass amongst 'regular people'. The majority of these people are only
in it to cash out so it's use as a currency has been greatly reduced, see
Steam dropping support.

------
metalliqaz
'tis the nature of bubbles

------
patsmith
Take your best guess when Bitcoin will fall of the cliff:
[https://twitter.com/BitcoinPlunge](https://twitter.com/BitcoinPlunge)

------
Jommi
Well that was a useless article...?

Maybe the purpose was just to incite discussion here.

------
keymone
6 upvotes to be #2 on frontpage? how does that happen?

~~~
thedoops
Based in some part on the relative upvotes of other posts in a time period
maybe? California users probably haven't waken up in mass yet.

